# State your TPO (antibodies)



## Negative101

Would like to see what everyones levels are at. Please post the range as well.

135 (<35 range)


----------



## AmyinTheHam

Just got my results faxed over to me. Is Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody the same thing? Here is what I have, if this isn't TPO just ingore me! I am new! LOL

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody 733(H) range <=60U/mL
Thyroglobulin Antibody 147(H) range <=60U/mL


----------



## shellebean

Thyroid Peroxidase Aby Iu/Ml 698.6 IU/mL Range 0.0-5.5

Not sure what some of those letters mean (Aby and IU/ML), but that is how mine reads on the result lab report.


----------



## bigfoot

TPO Ab 253.7 (0.0-60.0)
Thyroglobulin Ab 45.0 (0.0-60.0)


----------



## bigfoot

shellebean said:


> Not sure what some of those letters mean (Aby and IU/ML), but that is how mine reads on the result lab report.


"Aby" looks like abbreviation for "antibodies", while "IU/mL" is an abbreviation for "international units per milliliter".


----------



## shellebean

Thanks bigfoot.

Also, my AntiThyroglobulin Antibody was <20 U/ML with range <=39. It looked within range where my TPO was High.


----------



## peacesells560

TPO <10 0-35
Anti-Thyroglobulin <20 0-40

I was told that I have Hashimoto's based on inflammation and that I have had symptoms for years, eliminating anything else that would cause thyroid inflammation. I also had a pretty high level of absolute eosinophils {469} when I was 14, which can be indicative of autoimmune dysfunction.


----------



## northernlite

The way my lab did my TPO is strange -

TPOab 3.88 (0.0-0.9 IDX)

TgAB 262 (<40 IU/ml)


----------



## Enigma

Tpo 869 (0-9)

tsi 3.7 (<=1.3)


----------



## Alicia123

Tpo 456 (<35)
Tpoab 1,346 (<40)

Hashi's perhaps?


----------



## Fissy

Sept 2011:
Anti-Thyroid Peroxidase >1300 (<60)
Anti-Thyroidglobulin: 324 (<60)

Oct 2011:
Anti-Thyroid Peroxidase >600 (<60)

I don't really understand the way that the tests have been run with the >number results. Does this mean my antibodies could be any number above 600 or a number slightly above 600? They were done by different labs. It sure would be nice to know that my antibodies have gone down.


----------



## lainey

I never had mine tested.

If you are hypo, you're hypo. All the antibodies test does is tell you how you got there.

The treatment is the same, regardless of whether you have the antibodies or what the antibodies levels are.


----------



## joplin1975

Mine was (before thyroid eviction):

TPO: 710 <35
TSI: 101 (0-129)

Pathology did indicate evidence of chronic thyroiditis, along with the cancer. Who knows what came first...


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> Tpo 456 (<35)
> Tpoab 1,346 (<40)
> 
> Hashi's perhaps?


Maybe; I would be concerned about getting an ultra-sound to rule out cancer.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)


----------



## Zugora

peacesells560 said:


> TPO <10 0-35
> Anti-Thyroglobulin <20 0-40
> 
> I was told that I have Hashimoto's based on inflammation and that I have had symptoms for years, eliminating anything else that would cause thyroid inflammation. I also had a pretty high level of absolute eosinophils {469} when I was 14, which can be indicative of autoimmune dysfunction.


Hi Peacesells560,
I spoke to you on an earlier thread. I think I might be in the same boat as you: same antibody levels, but have had hypo-type symptoms for the last 10-15 years, PLUS a very strong history of thyroid problems in my family. But all blood-work reveals "normal".

Just curious, what type and level of medication did you start off at and how do you feel now? Did it help?


----------



## Alicia123

Andros said:


> Maybe; I would be concerned about getting an ultra-sound to rule out cancer.
> 
> TPO Ab
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
> 
> TPO Ab should be negative, 0
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
> 
> (The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)


My biopsy came back benign (however hurthle & follicular cells were indicated). Probably Hashi's, but unknown at this point. I met with an ENT and he is going to remove my nodules (3.6cm, 2.7cm, & 1.2cm) all solid, hyperechoic, but no calcification or blood flow. Dr. Indicated maybe only a 25% cancer. Odds are on my side . I am waiting for the scheduling department to get me in! I cannot wait.

Thx Andros 
:hugs:


----------



## Andros

Alicia123 said:


> My biopsy came back benign (however hurthle & follicular cells were indicated). Probably Hashi's, but unknown at this point. I met with an ENT and he is going to remove my nodules (3.6cm, 2.7cm, & 1.2cm) all solid, hyperechoic, but no calcification or blood flow. Dr. Indicated maybe only a 25% cancer. Odds are on my side . I am waiting for the scheduling department to get me in! I cannot wait.
> 
> Thx Andros
> :hugs:


I am so glad to hear that you have acted upon this. Thank goodness. Better safe than sorry I always say.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Alicia!

Let us know when surgery is set up. I guess you don't know if you will have a partial or a total?


----------



## Alicia123

Nope. I don't know what will happen. The ENT said that he would first take the nodules, hand it over to the pathologist right there while I am on the table. If everything looks good, he will leave what he can. If he gets in there and there are clusters, he will take it all, or if it's only on one side, it will be of course a partial. My suspicion is, since the larger nodule is on my right side, I will have a partial. Just a guess.

Question....has anyone heard of having JUST the nodules removed? I have not been able to find anything on this.

Thanks,

Alicia
hugs3


----------



## peacesells560

Zugora said:


> Hi Peacesells560,
> I spoke to you on an earlier thread. I think I might be in the same boat as you: same antibody levels, but have had hypo-type symptoms for the last 10-15 years, PLUS a very strong history of thyroid problems in my family. But all blood-work reveals "normal".
> 
> Just curious, what type and level of medication did you start off at and how do you feel now? Did it help?


I was started at 75 mcg of synthroid, the same dose I'm on now. I'm a 6'2 275 pound guy, so that's probably equivalent to .25 in a smaller patient. It has helped a lot, but still needs a bit of tweaking since my hands and feet are still cold, but only off and on. I still haven't really lost any weight and I still don't have a normal appetite either. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Christi

You can't just have a nodule removed. It's either half or all of the thyroid. Cutting it can cause too many complications. I had a small (8mm) nodule on my right lobe near the bottom....but he had to removed the entire right side as well as the isimus. It is normal procedure with a partial...for them to remove lobe & isimus.


----------



## shellebean

Christi, why did they determine to do the partial? Were you having issues with the nodule before the surgery? Just curious.


----------



## Alicia123

Okay, I'm confused. I have fairly large nodules on BOTH sides. My ENT said they would be taking the nodules only, testing them there, and then decide if they needed to take a lobe. I am awaiting a call from the ENT to schedule surgery. I think I had better figure out what's going on??!!!??


----------



## k mum 29

TPO ab 147.5 (<34)
TG ab 389.2 (<115)


----------



## k mum 29

TPO AB 186.9 (<34)
TG Ab 439.3 (<115)


----------



## Sharon

Mine are:
(TPO) Ab

1290.2 U/mL Range: 0.0-60.0


----------



## NettyG

Thyroglobulin antibodies 44, range < 20 iu/ml
Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies 610, range <35


----------

